# Cincinnati Storm update



## Gatewayuser (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is a message I got from James at Cincinnati WKRC Channel 5.

This storm systems seems to want to come into the area a little bit earlier according to the 12Z GFS. I'm thinking around 5 or 6 Sunday morning for the western counties, and everyone seeing snow around 10am. That was the easy part, now for the hard part. The models continue to show WAA (Warm air advection) feeding northward as the high pressure that is dominating the area as I write this moves to the east. High Pressure systems have a clockwise flow so if you have the High to our east, you end up with southerly winds in the area. That can really have a significant impact as to how much snowfall we will get because warmer air is still being detected in the mid-levels of the atmosphere, so as we head into Sunday afternoon, some of the precip falling as snow will melt in that layer of the atmosphere, and then once it hits the surface (which will be at or below freezing) will freeze upon contact and you end up with a mess.

One other thing noticed in the latest model run is that surface temps will rise to above freezing as we head into Sunday evening which could very well support plain rain for a small period as the system winds down. So what does all this technical stuff mean?

Well, to make the long story short, right now it looks like parts of the area mainly from Cincinnati northward could pick up 2"-3" of wet snow by mid afternoon. Some of that snow could mix with sleet and freezing rain, before possibly changing over to all rain, especially near the river.

Areas south of Cincinnati could possibly get 2" of snow with an earlier changeover to rain/sleet/freezing rain due to the warmer air coming in quicker as you head toward Lexington.

Remember, snowfall forecasting is very difficult and anything can still happen with this system. The speed of the storm and the track will make a huge difference as to how much we get and what we will get. Stay with the Stormboard and Local 12 for the latest.

James
James
Weather Producer
WKRC-Local 12
[email protected]

So that sound promising I hope we get something good!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Gateway
Hey I hope we ger hit hard. I know its hard to guess what is gong to happen after awhile you just wait till it does. I will keep my fingers crossed on my end.:bluebounc


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

hoping for the best in Dayton.......


----------

